# HEAD SHOT



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Took the dogs down the beach this morning on the way back i drove on a local field in the car, there was a nice big bunny sat 10 yards from the fence and 15 yards from the car, 
i want to video it but i couldnt get the camera to sit on the window sill of the car, so i done a before and after shot ha ha, 
i do a fare but of shooting of of the car window, the rabbit was flat so i squeaked and it put its head up, 
i got a nice head shot, dead out right i was using a catpult what Game keeper John made me and using 12mm lead balls, 
heres the photos. cheers jeff

before









after









head shot


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shot jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

shot in the back-of-the-head? XD


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good shot. when shooting from the car, its a big advantage in the uk if you hold the catty in ya right hand.... because we drive on the correct side of the road innit !







..... please dont kill me ! ...... i should live in the US me







... cheaper fuel to.. so i could drive to the wilderness...... ah, but the US is huge, and you may need to travel far, thus the low fuel cost advantage is lost ? ............... the mind does wander so.....


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> shot in the back-of-the-head? XD


no in the front,


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great shot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice shot jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Zoweeeee!!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't really hunt rabbet but know a few places were tame rabbets were set free and they are huge. there in town so the only way to take them is with catty ore snare,


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice shot! So how did the rabbit taste?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Don't really hunt rabbet but know a few places were tame rabbets were set free and they are huge. there in town so the only way to take them is with catty ore snare,


years bk when i had the airguns. there was a pocket of rabbits by a lake that where brown and white. told that dutch pet rabbits had bred with wild rabbits. causing the colour thing.... i underlined the u because i cant spell for **** and i thought that would be amusingly ironic ? ......


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

nce wun Rob.


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

whooaa... nice shot..


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice shot and Rabbits on either side of the pond make for a great meal.


----------

